# Hello All



## ChrisGTL (Jun 10, 2008)

Come across from SCN.

Wanting the 312mm brake setup soon, so on the sniff for used parts from a mk1 TT.

Hopefuly will pick up some good info on my way too. 

Happy motoring,
Chris...


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Chris. 

You'll find lots of friendly advice and TT info on here.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

